# Norwegischer Zander-Rekord gebrochen



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. April 2022)

Boah, was ein Fisch!  Muß ein hammermäßiger Drill gewesen sein...
So einen fängt man nur 1 oder höchstens 2x im Leben! 

Wahrscheinlich C & R?


----------



## MarkusZ (26. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> So einen fängt man nur 1 oder höchstens 2x im Leben!


Das Verhältnis Gewicht/Länge ist wirklich außergewöhnlich.


----------



## trawar (26. April 2022)

Hammer Zander aber die Armlänge des Kollegen ist auch rekord verdächtig.


----------



## jkc (26. April 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Das Verhältnis Gewicht/Länge ist wirklich außergewöhnlich.


Findeste? Wir haben hier Gewässer wo die auch so bullig sind und des hier ist mutmaßlich ja ein Fisch mit seinem Topgewicht durch die bevorstehende Laichzeit.
Aber ja, stimmt schon, im Rhein wäre ein Fisch dieser Länge mutmaßlich auch zur Zeit noch unter 10kg.
Fettes Teil jedenfalls


----------



## Blueser (26. April 2022)

trawar schrieb:


> Hammer Zander aber die Armlänge des Kollegen ist auch rekord verdächtig.


Frag mal zokker, der kennt sich mit perspektivischer Verzerrung aus...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. April 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Das Verhältnis Gewicht/Länge ist wirklich außergewöhnlich.


Laichfisch. Viele werden nun auch haten, hab aber keine Ahnung wie die Norweger das sehen weil der Zander sicher nicht der beliebteste Fisch dort ist.


----------



## Többe (27. April 2022)

von mir gibt es da keine Anerkennung......Livescope Angler


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. April 2022)

Többe schrieb:


> von mir gibt es da keine Anerkennung......Livescope Angler



JA diese Technik macht es einen leichter die Fische zu finden, gefangen hat man sie dann trotzdem noch nicht, was bei anderen techniken das Werfen ist, ist hier das beherrschen der technik und des Bootes...

Länge und Gewicht sollten passen, hatte selbst in diesem Frühjahr solche Kaliber, einer mit 93cm war verletzt und musste leider mit, der war haar scharf unter der 10kg Marke und bei weitem nicht so bullig wie die zwei 95er welche ich dann noch fangen durfte...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. April 2022)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> JA diese Technik macht es einen leichter die Fische zu finden, gefangen hat man sie dann trotzdem noch nicht, was bei anderen techniken das Werfen ist, ist hier das beherrschen der technik und des Bootes...
> 
> Länge und Gewicht sollten passen, hatte selbst in diesem Frühjahr solche Kaliber, einer mit 93cm war verletzt und musste leider mit, der war haar scharf unter der 10kg Marke und bei weitem nicht so bullig wie die zwei 95er welche ich dann noch fangen durfte...


Wären die in Norwegen gefangen worden, denke ich wäre sein Rekord dahin...
Bei der Bildqualität kann ich leider nicht mithalten, mir sind solche Fische zu schwer um sie soweit vorzuhalten, dass der Fischkopg zweimal so groß wie mein eigener ist.


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2022)

Hallo,

ich wusste gar nicht, dass man auch "inoffizielle Rekorde" brechen kann.

Trotzdem Petri an den Fänger, wirklich ein Fisch mit beeindruckenden Ausmaßen.

Bei uns in der Gegend müsste man schon die Metermarke knacken um so ein Gewicht zu erreichen und längst nicht jeder meterige  Zander würde das auch schaffen.

Allerdings ist hier je nach Gewässer meist ab 1. Januar, spätestens ab 15.2. das Angeln auf Raubfisch verboten.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Bei der Bildqualität kann ich leider nicht mithalten, mir sind solche Fische zu schwer um sie soweit vorzuhalten,


Bist vermutlich auch kein Teamangler???


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. April 2022)

Der Rekord wurde am selben Tag schon wieder gebrochen. 1,01 Meter und 13,67 Kilo


----------



## Captain_H00k (27. April 2022)

Wie einige hier schon Punkte angesprochen haben,wie beispielsweise Bootsangelei mit allerlei technischer Unterstützung,finde ich mittlerweile diese "Rekorde" und die Art wie man sowas präsentiert eher anti.
Und dann kommt noch dazu,dass er für ne Marke angelt,die dann natürlich hoffen,dass dadurch gute Werbung entsteht und die Leute Bock auf deren Produkte haben usw.
Und dieses in Szene setzen indem man günstig in die Kamera hält,ich finde sowas mittlerweile einfach nur noch unangenehm.
Finde da geht der Bezug zur Natur und den Lebewesen irgendwie bisschen flöten...
Aber natürlich kann wahrscheinlich jeder Angler nachvollziehen,dass es cool ist nen fetten Fisch zu fangen, daran will ich auch nicht zweifeln


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2022)

Hallo,


Captain_H00k schrieb:


> finde ich mittlerweile diese "Rekorde" und die Art wie man sowas präsentiert eher anti.


Da wirst Du hier nicht der einzige sein, aber das ist halt ne individuelle Wahrnehmung..

Ist aber trotzdem legitim so zu angeln und zu präsentieren, wenn dabei auch die örtlichen Regeln und Vorschriften eingehalten werden.

Gibt ja definitiv ne große Zielgruppe, die sowas toll findet.   Und in den Kescher springen solche Fische auch niemand.   

Soll jeder nach seiner Facon glücklich werden.

Wenn ich einen Zander mit einem solchem Korpulenzfaktor fangen würde, wäre ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt frustriert.  Da ich aber zum 31.12. die Saison beende, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher gering.



Captain_H00k schrieb:


> ,die dann natürlich hoffen,dass dadurch gute Werbung entsteht


Ich denke, die meisten von uns werden solche Meldungen schon richtig einordnen können.

"Attention" ist bei solchen Schlagzeilen sicherlich gegeben, sonst würde wir ja nicht drauf klicken.

Bei "Interest" und "Desire" liegt der Fall bei mir dann aber ganz anders.

Da das board hier aber natürlich auch über Werbeeinahmen finanziert wird, sind solche Meldungen aus meiner Sicht schon in Ordnung. 
Da machen sich die Klicks und Kommentare sicher auch bezahlt.

Bleibt ja jedem selber überlassen, ob er es lesen will und wie er drauf reagieren will.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (28. April 2022)

Jeder wie er möchte, Glückwunsch zum Traumzander
Wenn der "Junge" dann auch mal 40 Jahre auf Raubfisch unterwegs ist wird er so wie ich auch, vermutlich darauf verzichten Bilder zu machen, geschweige sie irgendwo zu posten


----------



## Captain_H00k (28. April 2022)

Ist auch absolut ok fishhawk 
Am Ende des Tages ist es völlig legitim wenn man sich an die herrschenden Vorschriften hält.
Und jeder muss ja für sich selber entscheiden was er denn macht.


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2022)

Hallo,

Captain_H00k  , wir funken vermutlich auf der gleichen Wellenlänge



De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> wird er so wie ich auch, vermutlich darauf verzichten Bilder zu machen, geschweige sie irgendwo zu posten


Kann so sein, muss aber nicht.

Hängt immer von den jeweiligen Persönlichkeiten ab.  Manchen drängt es eher an die Öffentlichkeit, mancher sieht sich lieber als stiller Genießer.

Gibt  auch Angler im höheren Alter und mit viel Erfahrung, die den Rekordfisch des Sees auf nem Müllsack vorm Angelladen fotografieren und veröffentlichen lassen.

Da ist mir Zweifel ein Bild wie von Timo Rosche schon lieber.

Und auch wenn ich selber es eher so halte wie De_Snoekbaars,  bin ich ganz froh, dass nicht alle so denken.

Ich schaue ich mir die Bilder schon auch ganz gerne mal an.  Das "A" aus AIDA funktioniert da bei mir durchaus.  Mit dem I,D,A sieht da schon anders aus.


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2022)

Hallo,


Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Der Rekord wurde am selben Tag schon wieder gebrochen.


Ich bin nach wie vor am Grübeln, wie man einen inoffiziellen Rekord brechen bzw. aufstellen  kann.


----------



## Astacus74 (28. April 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Gibt auch Angler im höheren Alter und mit viel Erfahrung, die den Rekordfisch des Sees auf nem Müllsack vorm Angelladen fotografieren und veröffentlichen lassen.



Wir hatten mal einen im Verein "Gott habe ihn selig" der ist immer mit dem Rad los und wenn er was gefangen hatte, dann hat er die Fische immer schön am Lenker baumeln lassen und ist damit immer ne Runde durch die Stadt...

Naja das hat er halt nur in seinem letzten Jahr gemacht keine Ahnung wieso, sonst war er eigentlich immer recht vernünftig 
ist mittlerweile auch schon 10 Jahre her


Gruß Frank


----------



## Elmar Elfers (29. April 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin nach wie vor am Grübeln, wie man einen inoffiziellen Rekord brechen bzw. aufstellen  kann.


Ich grüble da nicht, sondern staune über die großen Zander. Ob offizielle angemeldet oder inoffiziell gebrochen, das sind Traumfische, an deren Anblick ich mich erfreue.
Für mich zählen Zander zu den schönsten Fischen. Und gerade die dicken Exemplare machen echt was her


----------



## fishhawk (29. April 2022)

Hallo,



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ob offizielle angemeldet oder inoffiziell gebrochen


Da hast Du vermutlich ne andere Sichtweise auf den Begriff "Rekord" als ich.

Warum Timo Rosche mit solchen Begriffen arbeitet, dürfte klar sein.
"Rekord gebrochen" macht sich natürlich als Schlagzeile und Eye-Catcher sicher besser, als "einer der größten bisher gemeldeten Zander " .

Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, wie sich diese Meldung auf den Absatz der genannten Köder ausgewirkt hat.

Aus der Karpfen/Boilie-Szene hab ich da mal Insiderinformationen erhalten, die durchaus bemerkenswert waren.



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> an deren Anblick ich mich erfreue.


Ich schaue mir auch gerne Fangbilder an.

Manche Arten der Präsentation gefallen mir dabei etwas mehr, andere weniger.

Scheint auch so zu sein, dass in bestimmten Szenen auch unterschiedliche Schwerpunkte beim Fotografieren gelten.  Wird vermutlich auch an der jeweiligen Zielgruppe hängen.


----------



## arcidosso (1. Mai 2022)

Ob sich da jemand aufg...t oder nicht, das ist mir egal. Natürlich würde ich mich auch freuen ,, solch einen Zander o.a. zu keschern. wie gesagt, keschern , nicht töten. Wichtig ist für mich, dass man trotzdem ein einigermaßen vernünftiges Entnahmefenster einhält und auch Fische zurücksetzt. Die deutschen C& R- Regeln und Peta sind mir dabei ziemlich egal. Ich habe mit einheimischen Fischen gesprochen, diese finden diese Regelung optimal. Für die Pfanne gibt es andere Größen. 
Bevor jetzt jemand  die mail-Adresse der STA eintippt, ich fische fast ausschließlich im Ausland. 
Keschern- Fotografieren - Ausmessen - Zurück


----------



## Minimax (1. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Scheint auch so zu sein, dass in bestimmten Szenen auch unterschiedliche Schwerpunkte beim Fotografieren gelten.  Wird vermutlich auch an der jeweiligen Zielgruppe hängen.


Das glaube ich auch. Mir tun immer die Karpfis leid, denen durch ihre Fotokonvention verboten ist, auf Fangphotos zu lächeln und in die Kamera zu gucken.
Stattdessen müssen die Ärmsten auch beim mühsam gestemmten 684lbs Fisch des Lebens immer ganz ernst und bewundernd-kritisch auf einen Fleck zwischen Rücken- und Schwanzflosse des Fisches schielen, und dürfen auf keinen Fall Freude oder Stolz zeigen.
Dem Karpfigen Objekt der  ist das natürlich egal, es verdreht nur genervt die Augen.


----------



## hanzz (1. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> immer ganz ernst und bewundernd-kritisch auf einen Fleck zwischen Rücken- und Schwanzflosse des Fisches schielen


Warum das so ist konnt mir noch keiner erklären. 
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Minimax (2. Mai 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Warum das so ist konnt mir noch keiner erklären.
> Jemand ne Idee?


Ich vermute, das ist als Konvention vor Äonen mit der ganzen modernen Karpfen/Specimen Angelei und ihren Sitten, Gebräuchen und Selbstverständnis von der Insel mit rübergeschwappt ist.
Hier einige vermutete Ansätze:
Man durfte nicht lächeln, weil es ein ernsthaftes Geschäft ist, und nichts mit irgendwelchen Amateuren, die Spass und Entspannung suchen zu tun hat.
Man darf nicht in die Kamera gucken, weil man sich nicht Eitel in den Vordergrund drängen sollte (Ausserdem steht der Name ja ohnehin unter dem Photo)
Und man schaut auf den Fisch um der majestätischen Kreatur Ehre und Respekt zu erweisen (nachdem man sie monatelang mit Boillies Rundgefüttert hat, und nach dem Fang über Nacht in einen muffig engen Karpfensack gestopft hat, bis das Photolicht besser war)

Und obwohl diese Punkte heute garnicht mehr im Bewusstsein sein sind, wirken sie doch unterschwellig in der Bildgestaltung bis heute nach.
Fest Steht, die Karpfenphotos sind so abwechslungsreich und unterschiedlich wie Heiligenikonen der orthodoxen Kirchen.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


arcidosso schrieb:


> Ich habe mit einheimischen* Fischen* gesprochen, diese finden diese Regelung optimal.


Was hast Du denn  geraucht?     Yakari ,  Dr. Dolittle etc. ist alles Fiktion.


----------



## arcidosso (2. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was hast Du denn  geraucht?     Yakari ,  Dr. Dolittle etc. ist alles Fiktion.


Doch, es stimmt , ich habe sie ( die Fische )  im Wasser angesprochen. Anschließend hatten sie die Möglichkeit gehabt, entweder ins Boot zu springen oder wieder weiter zu leben/schwimmen. Ausnahmslos haben sie die zweite Option gewählt. Ihr Schwanzwedeln betrachte ich als Dank. 

Nee, Jungs, ich stehe noch im Leben. Sollte ein bisschen spaßig lesbar sein.


----------

